# Advice



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im already in 3 bands, a "Nintendocore", metalcore and pop-punkish bans, but ive been wanting to start a hard rock band (like Audioslave or Velvet Revolver) and a hardcore band (like Hatebreed, Throwdown or Bury your Dead). I know i can write music for them but i dont want to be in 5 bands. What should i do?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know how you handle 3 bands. 1 is enough for me.

I dunno, find people who are willing to incorporate all that stuff?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, let me rephrase what i said. Ive been _working_ on material for 3 different bands, but i dont have all members for them. 

- For my nintendocore band i record guitar and use GP5 for keys and drums and my friend is the vocalist. 
- For my metalcore band, theres me, a bassist and a guy who responded to a myspace classified for a second guitarist spot. 
- And for the pop-punk one, its just me and another guitarist/vocalist.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

You could concentrate on being in one good band.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Write songs for whatever style of music you want to write for. Use your computer to get ideas down and save them for when you have the right band. 

Play with whichever bands you actually have people for.


----------



## STABxYOU (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd suggest taking the metalcore band in a more punk less metal direction if you want to play hardcore. But, Hatebreed, Bury Your Dead and Throwdown are all metalcore bands, you might as well deny Earth Crisis and Converge their metalcoreness.

It seems like it's time to merge projects and do (judging by what you're writing songs for) a metalcore band that retains a hardcore punk feel, and add some keys, then consider the hard rock band, then you've only got two bands to worry about.


----------

